# Shipping Container As A Goat Barn? Ideas?



## Texas.girl

Last week we stopped by a place selling shipping containers and learned one will cost us about the same or less then building a shed from wood and is rodent proof. We need a place to store animal feed. Since then I have been thinking about possibly getting a 40 footer instead of a 20 footer and using part of it as a goat home. One 40 ft container will cost less than two 20 ft containers. I am wondering if anyone else has converted a shipping container into a goat barn/shelter? Or done something else creative with a shipping container? Is so, please share.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

hmhm i know some people who sunk then into a hill and live in them-but thats in ND-wouldnt they get awfully hot in the TX sun?


----------



## .:Linz:.

This might spark an idea... it's a chicken coop from a wooden shipping container. I like how they did the roof. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151258685629826&set=o.136550749744631&type=1&theater


----------



## Arkie

Texas.girl said:


> Since then I have been thinking about possibly getting a 40 footer instead of a 20 footer and using part of it as a goat home.


There goes the mouse proof.

Bob


----------



## Texas.girl

We would put a divider in it if we go this route. We plan on speaking to the guy who sells them again soon. At first meeting he told us he extended metal roofing on both sides of a 20 footer to make shade for livestock. Just thought I would post here and see what others thought or have done. Love the chicken coop idea as we may be placing our shipping container next to where we want to house some chickens eventually.


----------



## Dayna

I own two shipping containers. A 40 foot one that's on one of my properties that I use to store supplies and a 20 foot here at my house property that I use as a large closet and shed.

They do get VERY hot during the day here in hawaii. If you put a tarp structure over it that would negate some of the heat. Read up on container care, they are a special kind of metal so you can't paint them (unless you want them to rust). The floors are made of wood, they are not bug proof. The wood is soaked in some sort of chemical and I'd not want my goats on it if it were me.

They do make a great storage facility for house stuff and garden stuff (I keep lots of stuff including my lawn mower in there).
Good luck!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I know there is a ton on the internet about them being converted for human houses (everything from windows and sliding doors). I'm sure you could look into that for cooling ideas for summer. I wish we could get one here, we have so many things we could do with it.


----------

